# Trash or Treasure? In plain sight!



## EdsFinds (Sep 30, 2020)

I found this right beside a popular riverbank up on the grass in plain view. I took it as trash at first and was about to throw it away. Upon further examination, I noticed it was glass. I'm guessing from the seems (running up the entire length of the bottle) and the styling, it might be from the 60s. Is it a ketchup bottle, or a small milk bottle? Rare or common? Value?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2020)

To me I'd call it common Trash with no Value.  No Insult intended. But, I'm sure some in here would call it a rare valuable find. It could have Sentimental Value to you since you found it & sometimes that's all that matters.


----------



## EdsFinds (Sep 30, 2020)

True, it probably is common trash. Its certainly old trash. My interest lies in determining what it is and how old it is. This was found in a historic area (once an iron and paper mill factory, now its a park.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2020)

sounds familiar, are you in Michigan?


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 1, 2020)

Pickle or similar jar.   Looks like an Owens ring around the neck, so probably machine made.  Definitely 20th century.

Jim G


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 2, 2020)

A pickle jar? does not look like you'd get one small pickle in there. Hmmm, an Owens ring around the neck. What is that? But, yeah, I'm certain its machine-made. There is a distinct seam line running through the bottle. Question is, what decade was it made in. This bottle came from a South Jersey Iron factory in the pines.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 2, 2020)

My guess a horseradish bottle, probably 1910s. Not much if any value. Thanks for posting!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 2, 2020)

I find that style bottle all the time, on my bottle excursion I did yesterday morning, I walked past at least twenty or so.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 5, 2020)

when I said pickle I meant pickle or condiment.   

The first abm bottles made with the Owens machine have a ring around the neck, usually just below the lip.    Hence an Owens Ring and it's indicative of ABM.   

Jim G




EdsFinds said:


> A pickle jar? does not look like you'd get one small pickle in there. Hmmm, an Owens ring around the neck. What is that? But, yeah, I'm certain its machine-made. There is a distinct seam line running through the bottle. Question is, what decade was it made in. This bottle came from a South Jersey Iron factory in the pines.


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 6, 2020)

o! Cool! If nothing else, I learned something today! Thanks! LOL! I guess you meant like relish, horseradish, or some such condiments! Now that makes sense! Judging from the stying, I'd say you were right and I would guess it was from the 60s. I cant see it being any older than that. It's in too good of shape and the styling just says the 60s to me. Thanks to all for your insights and help!


----------



## EXCHF5200 (Oct 7, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> I found this right beside a popular riverbank up on the grass in plain view. I took it as trash at first and was about to throw it away. Upon further examination, I noticed it was glass. I'm guessing from the seems (running up the entire length of the bottle) and the styling, it might be from the 60s. Is it a ketchup bottle, or a small milk bottle? Rare or common? Value?


Horseradish bottle


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 8, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> o! Cool! If nothing else, I learned something today! Thanks! LOL! I guess you meant like relish, horseradish, or some such condiments! Now that makes sense! Judging from the stying, I'd say you were right and I would guess it was from the 60s. I cant see it being any older than that. It's in too good of shape and the styling just says the 60s to me. Thanks to all for your insights and help!


Not from the 60s. It definitely is about 100 years old. It could have held pickles. Back then pickles were actually mostly the size of gherkins and very small. More likely it was horseradish as that is what this style was mainly used for.


----------

